# SnakeKeeper iPhone app



## moople (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I have written an iPhone/iPod/iPad app to help you keep your snake's feeding, shedding and weight recorded. It has loose integration with the calendar to allow you to set alarms for feeding dates. 

This app is free and was written because my girlfriend kept losing the pieces of paper she kept our corn's details on. Now it is free for the public to use and I'm open to any suggestions on future features. Feel free to give it a try and let me know what you think.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/snake...4512?ls=1&mt=8


----------



## Larby2011 (May 5, 2011)

*Extra features*

Hi downloaded your app today very good. Boxes under the name and species for sex morphs and hets would be good.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

moople said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have written an iPhone/iPod/iPad app to help you keep your snake's feeding, shedding and weight recorded. It has loose integration with the calendar to allow you to set alarms for feeding dates.
> 
> ...


would have easier to buy her a note book, but wicked, ill go download it and have a look. cheers.
Im the first to leave a review, has to be 5 stars.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

could do with adding something with egg laid date, due hatching date, notes for watch hatched. for the boa keepers :2thumb: POS date, due date for sp. (105 days for bci, 111 for brb etc) mating seen date? Also A notes section so you can add in anything to do with than animal. ie vet details, health records, mating / pairing information. number in litter. 
something to work on.:no1:


----------



## YXZF (May 29, 2011)

Any plans to make it avaliable on the android market too?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

should see more people downloading it soon. have posted to my snake friends and facebook page. Have asked them to pass it on.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

I've downloaded it. Always wanted an app like this. Seems pretty good. I'll always remember to feed my hatchlings on time now lol. 
Cheers mate.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

is there a way of linking it to the pc to be printed off? for when you sell hatchlings or whatever, and you need a copy of the feeding charts or if you move on an adult.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

how many snakes does this support?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks of interest from snake friends all over the world. To upgrade for 0.69 p is nothing for an app. Loads of android people complaining...get an iPhone! Lol


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

looks good mate, I agree with the above post about extra options but it's very handy and also more fun than writing in a note book ha ha. :2thumb:


----------



## Rogue_Predator (Aug 31, 2011)

Great App!!!  


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

some IDIOT has given this a 1* saying its .69p for every snake!!!! 
Please note that the multiple snake upgrade is .69p and NOT per snake!!!


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

animalstory said:


> some IDIOT has given this a 1* saying its .69p for every snake!!!!
> Please note that the multiple snake upgrade is .69p and NOT per snake!!!


What a tool. 

So how much of the 69p do you get???


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

dont know, hoping the OP can tell us, so far i have 30 snakes recorded on it.


----------



## moople (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the positive feedback with the app. Unfortunately I dont have a droid version planned at the moment.

The 69p unlock will allow you to save as many snakes as you want 

I am working on updating the app with new features so please feel free to tweet me (moople1) or leave a message on the forums.


----------



## Tibicar (Mar 2, 2011)

It's great, have put all five snakes on it and the bearded dragon. Well worth the 69p.
Only complaint is that once you press save there is no way to go back in and edit an entry if you missed something or whatever. So the ability to edit an existing entry would be great instead of deleting and retyping the whole thing.
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Id like an update with an option for notes on each animal page asap if possible! :2thumb:


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Will you be doing a "lizardkeeper" at some stage as well? :2thumb:


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Jubblies said:


> Will you be doing a "lizardkeeper" at some stage as well? :2thumb:


Surely you can do that on the snakekeeper app????


----------



## Tibicar (Mar 2, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> Surely you can do that on the snakekeeper app????


I do, the bearded dragon's on it!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

I dont put my beardie on it cause he's feeding regime is straight forward. Snakes on the other hand is different. Weeks can just disappear.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

i urgently need a note section per snake, please, please OP give me an update with a note section.


----------



## NCHornet (Mar 20, 2013)

I have your app and like it quite well. Can you please make one change though? Can you please add a Large and/or XL Rat to the size of Rats that you can choose from? Right now it goes from adult to jumbo and in the real world there are lots of sizes in between.
Thanks
NCH


----------



## gazza1973 (Aug 19, 2009)

just downloaded your app, its pretty cool. not spent much time on it yet but a big thumbs up so far :2thumb:


----------

